# Mouse Trouble



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

I Am Not Sure How To Say This. On My Lab Top It Seems That When I Select Something With My Mouse It Selects Everything Before That As Well. Does This Make Sense? I Try An Click On A Pic And It Clicks On Like The One I Want And 5 Others, Any Ideas?


----------



## Ottawa DIYer (Jun 12, 2008)

Is your Shift button stuck? Holding Shift will make you select multiple things at once.


----------



## steve771 (Jul 5, 2007)

You might check your 'accessibility options' in the Control Panel. Make sure none of those boxes are checked.


----------



## Ash (Aug 1, 2008)

Note that tapping the mouse window counts as a click. tapping it before you move may count as a drag hence it selects everything in its way


----------



## PunkyPoo (May 9, 2009)

1 - Reboot your computer. This fixes many of Windows errors.
2 - Try another mouse if you have one available.
3 - Hook up another keyboard if you have one.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

JAVAMAN said:


> I Am Not Sure How To Say This. On My Lab Top It Seems That When I Select Something With My Mouse It Selects Everything Before That As Well. Does This Make Sense? I Try An Click On A Pic And It Clicks On Like The One I Want And 5 Others, Any Ideas?


 Do you have a mouse or a touch pad? All the laptops that I have seen have a touch pad. 
Of couse, a mouse can be plugged into a USB jack.
I use the touch pad most of the time, but use a mouse from time to time also!
Also, which OS and brand of computer do you have? It makes a difference


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

ummmmmmmmmmmm

The original post is from almost a year ago :whistling2:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> The original post is from almost a year ago :whistling2:


 Hmmmmm! Would you suppose that the coffee did him in? Or as we have heard nothing more from the OP, that he is still struggling with his mouse?


----------

